# CA18DET



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

hey.. anyone know how involved it is to swap this engine into a 1989 Pulsar? from the info i found it seems pretty doable in a 3 day weekend with taking the final day to double check EVERYTHING... i found an engine supplier who gets me engine+turbo+intercooler+ecu+wiring harness+ i do beleive everything else i would need to go to this setup... never mind the fact a SR20DET would give MORE POWER.. im looking at getting roughly 150 at the wheels and this will give it what im looking for at a much lesser price (saving about 500 bucks) which is the easier swap.. as i dont find much use of saving 500 bucks on teh engine if i end up spending 700 more for the swap itself.. where can i find more info on this??


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

You can find pretty much all the info you need on this forum, it's been discussed several times. Basic stuff will be besides the eninge, the wiring harness(people have modified the CA18DE harness in the pulsar to work with the CA18DET and it's ECU), the ECU, a tranny( CA16DE tranny from a '87 SE pulsar, will have a cable clutch setup and seems to be geared to acceleration more than speed and supposedly won't support as much power as the CA18 tranny but it should handle the kind of power your looking for pretty easily with a proper clutch of course. The CA18DE tranny found in the '88-90 SE pulsars will have a hydraulic clutch setup and will handle over 300 HP as proven by Boost_boy, he says it's also geared more for speed than acceleration), you'll also need the axles and shifter linkage to go along with whatever tranny you choose. You'll need all the motor and tranny mounts, a CA or compatible radiator so the hoses will line up right, if your pulsar doesn't already have a CA in it. Ummm I'm sure that's not all but other people will add in what I forgot.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> eninge, the wiring harness, the ECU, a tranny, you'll also need the axles and shifter linkage to go along with whatever tranny you choose. You'll need all the motor and tranny mounts, a CA or compatible radiator so the hoses will line up right, if your pulsar doesn't already have a CA in it. Ummm I'm sure that's not all but other people will add in what I forgot.


great info! thanks a bunch.. never thaught about the radiator.. axles as well is something i wqill hafta search for.. will those out of a ca18de work?? the tranny comes with the engine.. FWD 5 spd is all i know at this point.. and BTW i will he swapping from auto to 5spd ( i know more work then i need to do.. but the pulsar im looking at getting is auto so there ) so on top of axles and rad, i would also need a clutch reservoir/hoses if its hydraulic clutch on the tranny that comes with the engine, a clutch pedal would help alot too as would the shifter itself and the brackets to mount it... asides from this.. anything else you can think of?? what about the guage cluster? i have no idea whats in the car to be honest.. i only have seen the outside of the car as of yet... which cluster can be swapped in? if i can source down a cluster from a car that orriginally had a ca18det i would go for that as it will give me the guages that "should" be there and would make things look much more 'factory' any ideas what to look for?

and to all those who read my posts so far.. thanks.. you guys are on top of things its great compared to other forums ive been on keep it up..


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yes you will need all the hyd clutch items, as well as a brake petal from a nissan that has a manual transmission, the auto brake petals are huge and will interfere with the clutch petal. And the shifter linkage will be needed too like you said, and possible all tranny mounts( I don't know how similar the auto mounts are to the manual one but i'm guessing you'll need different ones. whatever gauge cluster is in there now should be good enough, the speedo goes to 125 and the tach goes to 9k rpms. If you don't end up using the wiring harness and the ECU and even the head for the CA18DE I'll be willing to buy them from you as it's difficult to find pulsars around here that still have parts left.


----------



## 87NISMO (Dec 12, 2004)

Good luck on the swap and let me know how it goes. I would like to gat a Bigger engine that has a turbo. Or just one that can be beefed up more. something that would look good and sound good, along with the speed.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> Yes you will need all the hyd clutch items, as well as a brake petal from a nissan that has a manual transmission, the auto brake petals are huge and will interfere with the clutch petal. And the shifter linkage will be needed too like you said, and possible all tranny mounts( I don't know how similar the auto mounts are to the manual one but i'm guessing you'll need different ones. whatever gauge cluster is in there now should be good enough, the speedo goes to 125 and the tach goes to 9k rpms. If you don't end up using the wiring harness and the ECU and even the head for the CA18DE I'll be willing to buy them from you as it's difficult to find pulsars around here that still have parts left.


cool.. thanks for the info about brake pedal.. never thaught about that.. the engine/tranny mounts come with engine/tranny.. so the only things i need to add to my list are rad/clutch+brake pedals+ stuf i need to go from auto to 5spd... so the cluster thats in the car stock will do fine? whats the redline of a CA18DET?


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I believe it's set for 7k rpms, I don't remember what the actual rpm cutoff from the ECU is for the DE or the DET.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> I believe it's set for 7k rpms, I don't remember what the actual rpm cutoff from the ECU is for the DE or the DET.


good good good.... im guessing for the axles, those from a1.8L powered pulsar/sentra will do? im sure it would alot more if i knew which tranny i was getting but unfortunately, im unsure exactly.. what i do know is its 5spd FWD that was in a car with a CA18DET.. if that helps.. also.. this is more of a luxury than anything else but... anyonre know if that tranny has a LSD or not?? i dont wanna buy the damn thing only to rip appart a FWD tranny to find out i did it all for nothing hehe thanks in advance guys.. if you know of any sites to give me the info im looking for.. lemme know


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

Marty01 said:


> good good good.... im guessing for the axles, those from a1.8L powered pulsar/sentra will do? im sure it would alot more if i knew which tranny i was getting but unfortunately, im unsure exactly.. what i do know is its 5spd FWD that was in a car with a CA18DET.. if that helps.. also.. this is more of a luxury than anything else but... anyonre know if that tranny has a LSD or not?? i dont wanna buy the damn thing only to rip appart a FWD tranny to find out i did it all for nothing hehe thanks in advance guys.. if you know of any sites to give me the info im looking for.. lemme know


*** bump*** please guys.. i need to know which axles to use.. once i have the tranny code.. ill be able to look it up myself to see if it has an LSD from factory


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I don't know for sure since there's no telling what car that tranny came out of and you don't have the code, Boost_boy would probably know though.
By the way, where are you located?


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

minute rice sentra said:


> I don't know for sure since there's no telling what car that tranny came out of and you don't have the code, Boost_boy would probably know though.
> By the way, where are you located?


ok.. so i gotta find tha tranny code before being able to make any more progress.. im god with that hehe.. ill see if i can find what tranny it is.. but i doubt id have that info beore getting the engine/tranny at my doorstep 

located in NB canada


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

The old 'SE' hates to pop you're tires again. . . Though last I had spoken to boost_boy he was using a JDM style Maxima J30 transmission custom mated to the JDM ca18det with some type of LSD installed to hadle the power he made with that motor. No stock or even modified USDM or JDM ca18de or ca18det transmission could handle actually 312 bhp to the curb without breaking. An sr20de or sr20det could not contain this type of power with out modification and possibly peened gears too. If memory serves me correctly, at one time I think even a Stanza transmission was employed at one time from a ka24de USDM before he acquired the Maxima style. Toodles tuners!


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

somewheres in here

http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=61209&highlight=CA18DET+tranny


it was mentionned that CA18DE axles and mounts work in a B12.. my question is.. is a B12 Sentra the same engine bay as a B12 Pulsar???


please be right! lol

i contacted the supplier for the engine and they couldnt tell which tranny they wouldhave attached more then it will be a FWD one untill they actually ship the enginie/tranny and whatnot out to me.. so no help there.. was a longshot

i want to do this though!! even just keeping the engine internally stock


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Hi Marty01!*

Hello Marty, it's Greg! Man after reading your post, I have to answer like this. If you are planning a ca18de or ca18det swap, you will need these items fron front to back I will list. . .

#1 ca18 radiator because the 1.6 is not up to the cooling of a 1.8.
#2 the motor ca18det or ca18de.
#3 usdm ca18de FWD transmission.
#4 usdm ca18de FWD axles.
#5 usdm FWD ca18de hydrualic clutch assembly parts/pieces.
#6 usdm ca18de Pulsar motor & transmission mounts.
#7 jdm FWD ca18det engine harness or usdm engine harness to modify.
#8 fuel injected fuel tank (all are same) if your car is carbureted?
#9 fuel injected ca18 fuel pump NOT 1.6 pump the 1.8 pump.
#10 FWD ca18de ecu if you swap does not come with it?

You man want to check to make sure your engine comes with all power steering pumps, A/C compressor, starter, alternator, and all pulleys. I have noted some places selling ca18det's for like $500.00 and they are all stripped of all accessory items like these BUT the turbo.

While the motor is out of the car, it is an ideal time to install a front sway bar on your B12 Sentra if you have the model that DID NOT come with a stock installed front sway bar. 

Keep in mind the accessory items named above can be purchasec from a usdm FWD ca18de and used on your ca18det like the A/C compressor and all that. They are the same motor, just one is boosted. usdm ca18de 135bhp 2-wheel drive, ca18det 175bhp 4-wheel drive and the jdm 4-wheel drive transmission WILL NOT WORK on the 2-wheel drive cars you have to get the usdm tranny or do the complete 4-wheel drive swap!

I hope this helps you Brother, and it's all correct. The b11, b12, n12, & kn13 are all one in the same. -Gregory


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

You're on the right track. The B12 and KN13 are virtually identical chassis. The engine bay is the same. All the CA18 motor mounts and cross member bolt right up.

In Asia and Europe, B12 Sentra's/Sunny's came stock with CA18DE's.

Don't forget to upgrade your brakes. The AD18 setup from a CA18DE pulsar or the AD22 setup from the NX2000. Check the sticky at the top of the main page. Will want to swap booster, master cylinder and front brakes. Not sure if the rear drums are any larger on the CA18DE pulsar...worth looking into. Gonna need 14" wheels (minimum) to run the new brakes, some 14" wheels will fit over the AD22 but most won't.

Also, pull the front and rear swaybars off a CA pulsar.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Here you go boys !!... i just putted this PDF document up to my server for you guys... just right click and save ... i do mean SAVE it ... as it will be up for a limited time only 

One of my friend in montreal did this swap document a while ago and i just found it back... taught this thing is meant for pulsar owner if you can figure how to install a ca18de into a b12 the rest will be pretty easy... so here you go 

right click and save !!


----------

